# Project #1 - Hoolagal's stand



## target

Here is the concept that hoolagal has settled on, after tweaking it to get exactly what she wanted. It has a 30 gallon on top, 5 gallon in the middle, and 2 - 2.5 gallons on the bottom. I will be starting construction of it this weekend. The best part, it'll be pink!! LOL, never done one that colour before. Let me know what you think.


----------



## L!$A

Looks good.. I'm more of a purple kind of girl, but I've never seen a pink stand before.. so looking forward to the final project!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Looks awesome already and Pink is my fav color too. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Very cool. One question I have always wondered about. How do you guys with stacked stands change water on the bottom? Can't really use gravity. I guess you can use a pump, but you can't gravel vac with a pump though.


----------



## Aquaman

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very cool. One question I have always wondered about. How do you guys with stacked stands change water on the bottom? Can't really use gravity. I guess you can use a pump, but you can't gravel vac with a pump though.


Python!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Aquaman said:


> Python!!


Doh! Since I've never owned nor used one, I never thought it. Thanks.


----------



## target

Yup, love my python.


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Nice design, can't wait to see this one painted!!!


----------



## Mech Eng

Looks good.

How tall is it going to be?


----------



## athena

yay pink! Can't wait to see it completed with tanks on it and fish in the tanks swimming happily


----------



## target

Thanks everyone. I am looking forward to seeing it pink as well. The stand is 36" tall, then the 30g on top. Not too tall.


----------



## Guest

the tanks on the bottom are 2.5 gallons each and can easily be moved out to clean ... the five gallon below the 30 gallon is for red ramshorn snails to feed the puffies above :O) i don't see a problem with doing tank maintenance


----------



## Guest

and i just noticed you said it would be 36 inches tall which means i will be able to view it from bed !!! how great is that


----------



## target

hoolagal said:


> and i just noticed you said it would be 36 inches tall which means i will be able to view it from bed !!! how great is that


LOL, that'll be nice. I was able to view my tanks from bed before I moved. I liked it.


----------



## keitarosan

just wondering about the height. isn't it too tall to have the bigger tank on top. that'll be top heavy and stability might be compromised. just a thought.


----------



## target

^^ It won't be an issue as the rest of the tanks under provide extra weight, which adds to the stability. Most stands you buy in stores will be around that height as well, and are supported by legs that are skinnier than the ones on this stand.


----------



## Fish Whisper

Looks like a nice design,

I never made a stand myself, but i often see people recommending adding a plywood back as it adds stability, Just something you may want to consider if you haven't already done so.

Also since it's pink and girly already , you could add stencils of flowers or other patterns of Dora..etc if this is for a girl's room.

Just another idea would a clear coat help might prevent the paint from fading as there's gonna be humidity and water splashing time to time.


----------



## target

It will be painted with a semi-gloss. And I don't know about the stencils. Hoolagal, why do you think. LOL As for the back, I will see how it feels after it is constructed and decide then. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Guest

no stencils please although i do have a dora house for the shrimp tank  is that wrong for someone over forty


----------



## Morainy

Pink comes in about a million shades. Have you already picked out a paint chip, Hoolagal? I always find selecting a paint colour from chips very difficult.

I like the design. Elegant. Maybe there will even be enough room to fit a few books onto the shelves with the tanks.


----------



## Guest

Daniel is on it ... he brought samples of the shade of pink i emailed him when we met today ... i was impressed he was giving pink some thought


----------



## target

Well, like Morainy said, there are a million shades of pink. Just trying to make sure you get what you want.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Depending on the paint you use, there are even a million shades of white, as we found out when we were deciding on paint for the house.


----------



## target

Yeah, paint colours can be annoying like that.


----------



## Fish Whisper

Hot pink maybe?
something like this http://www.trendir.com/archives/pink-bathroom-ideas-laufen-4.jpg


----------



## target

^ LOL, not quite. It'll be a light pink.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Wowsa! That pink would hurt the eyes!


----------



## snowflakie

target said:


> ^ LOL, not quite. It'll be a light pink.


That pink is FABULOUS!

Your stand is going to look great Hoolagal, Target... nice work!


----------



## target

Thanks snowflakie, but that isn't the correct pink. You'll all see it in time.


----------



## L!$A

Build faster Daniel!! haha jk!


----------



## `GhostDogg´

Fish Whisper said:


> Hot pink maybe?
> something like this http://www.trendir.com/archives/pink-bathroom-ideas-laufen-4.jpg


I luv that pink too!!!
I think it's too hard to match that pink with anything else in the room tho.

Lighter pink is more neutral so it's the better choice.
Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## target

LOL, there would be more except for this pesky day job. But, before the end of the weekend I should have something to show you all.


----------



## Guest

if you have two minutes to kill this will give you an indication of my pink addiction:


----------



## Guest

and to Fish Whisper: you have just shown me my dream bathroom


----------



## Fish Whisper

hoolagal said:


> if you have two minutes to kill this will give you an indication of my pink addiction:


Luv the knife rack


----------



## petlaur

hoolagal said:


> if you have two minutes to kill this will give you an indication of my pink addiction:


I pink that your vid is hilarious!!!


----------



## Guest

the knife rack is called "The Ex"


----------



## `GhostDogg´

I luv the knife rack!!!
Where can I get one?


----------



## Guest

my shrink said it is antisocial but it cracks me up every time i look at it ... i bought it on ebay, comes in lots of different colours


----------



## target

Well, after being sick for at least a week, I FINALLY got to get some work done on this stand. No pics yet as it is still a pile of wood. But, by tomorrow evening it should be assembled. Then it goes fast from there.


----------



## target

Got the stand assembled last night. Still need to clean up the edges and add the top and bottom, but thought I would share the progress so far.


----------



## Chappy

Looking good! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## target

I am, it was just a cold that hung on for a while. Thanks


----------



## L!$A

pink, pink, pink!! bring on the pink!! lol
looks good so far daniel.


----------



## target

LOL, thanks Lisa. I am hoping to have at least one coat of the pink on before the weekend.


----------



## Morainy

Beautifully done!


----------



## target

Morainy said:


> Beautifully done!


Thank you, wait until its finished


----------



## Guest

i can hardly wait to see it PINK !!!


----------



## target

LOL, I am interested in how it will look as well.


----------



## t-bore

Looks good, its going to be an interesting finished product with the color choice!


----------



## target

t-bore said:


> Looks good, its going to be an interesting finished product with the color choice!


LOL, yup. definitely a one off


----------



## Guest

one off !!!whatever  as soon as people see this beautiful stand in pink, you will be inundated with orders


----------



## target

hoolagal said:


> one off !!!whatever  as soon as people see this beautiful stand in pink, you will be inundated with orders


LOL, fine with me.


----------



## target

All the construction is done now. Just need to give it a final sanding and then it will be paint time.


----------



## Morainy

Gosh, that's elegant!


----------



## target

Morainy said:


> Gosh, that's elegant!


Thank you. I am pleased with the look as well.


----------



## Guest

it looks really nice ... i can hardly wait to be sitting across from it


----------



## snowflakie

Hoolagal, your love of pink is just like mine! Pink everywhere!! btw I LOVE your voodoo knife rack, I've been trying to find one for years now but I don't trust ebay.

Target, the stand looks great! I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Sargasso

VERY nice. It looks great!


----------



## bigfry

Very nice and sturdy stand. Good job!

What kind of wood is it, looks pretty thick?


----------



## fkshiu

target said:


> All the construction is done now. Just need to give it a final sanding and then it will be paint time.


That's some nice dado and rabbet joinery there. What did you use - a dado set or a router?


----------



## Guest

snowflakie - always nice to know another human who can appreciate the joy of pink  

this stand is going to look so great in my place and so unique too ... and to hold four tanks, it will be awesome


----------



## target

bigfry said:


> Very nice and sturdy stand. Good job!
> 
> What kind of wood is it, looks pretty thick?


It is made from 1" MDF. I know, you are thinking water damage. But, not a chance after the whole thing gets 2 coats of primer, then 2 coats of paint.



Sargasso said:


> VERY nice. It looks great!





snowflakie said:


> Target, the stand looks great! I can't wait to see it finished!


Thanks guys.



fkshiu said:


> That's some nice dado and rabbet joinery there. What did you use - a dado set or a router?


Thanks, all joinery is done with a router. I want a dado set, but need to get a good table saw first.


----------



## target

First coat of primer is on. And I picked up the pink paint. Hoolagal, how does Poetic Priness sound to you? LOL


----------



## crazy72

target said:


> First coat of primer is on. And I picked up the pink paint. Hoolagal, how does Poetic Priness sound to you? LOL


Did you wear a hat and very large sunglasses when you went to the paint store? 

Great job on the tank, btw. Serious skills you have.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Bring on the pics!


----------



## target

crazy72 said:


> Did you wear a hat and very large sunglasses when you went to the paint store?
> 
> Great job on the tank, btw. Serious skills you have.


HAHA, I was thinking of it. Fortunately it was a girl mixing the paint tonight so I didn't get too many funny looks. Thanks


----------



## target

Here you go Gary, first coat of primer. One more coat needed, then the pink will be going on. You'll just have to wait to see the pink.


----------



## Guest

poetic princess sounds pretty nice


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Man, it looks great with just the primer already.


----------



## target

Thanks Gary, I am liking it too


----------



## target

Well, the first coat of pink is on. You'll all have to wait until it dries to see it, its very light when it is wet. Looking good though.


----------



## Guest

you are a tease


----------



## L!$A

hoolagal said:


> you are a tease


+1 lol... we wanna see it!!


----------



## target

Gonna have to wait.... If it works for Hoolagal, i will be delivering it this Saturday and you can see pictures then.


----------



## dree

i really like the look of the stand and it looks super sturdy too. =]


----------



## target

dree said:


> i really like the look of the stand and it looks super sturdy too. =]


Thanks, it is very strong. I design every stand I build to be able to hold much more than the tank it was bought for.


----------



## Guest

IT IS AWESOME !!! and so pink  i will post photos when everything is set up ... thanks Daniel, i really love it :O) not sure if you noticed or not but my dog was wearing a stewie t-shirt just for you


----------



## target

LOL< I think I did see the Stewie shirt. Enjoy the stand, it looks great where you have it. I will post a picture with the pink for eveyone to see soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I keep coming to this thread to see the pink result. Still waiting......us BCA'ers are a demanding lot.


----------



## Chappy

2wheelsx2 said:


> I keep coming to this thread to see the pink result. Still waiting......us BCA'ers are a demanding lot.


Yeah - what Gary said x2!!!!!


----------



## petlaur

Can't wait to see pics of the stand as well! Think pink! Lol


----------



## Guest

you have to wait until tomorrow ... the fish aren't even back in the tank yet  but it is really nice ... Daniel has a good eye for pink


----------



## pinkjell

okay, i found myself wanting to go straight to the end to see the final shot..and ??? LOL...where are the pictures!!!


----------



## target

hoolagal said:


> you have to wait until tomorrow ... the fish aren't even back in the tank yet  but it is really nice ... Daniel has a good eye for pink


LOL, don't say that too loud, people might get the wrong idea.



pinkjell said:


> okay, I found myself wanting to go straight to the end to see the final shot..and ??? LOL...where are the pictures!!!


Ok, Ok. Here is the shot of the pink stand, right before it was delivered. Hope you all like it, and it has been worth the wait.


----------



## Chappy

Here I was thinking you were teasing us all again, Daniel - just about didn't read the post!!!

That is a LOVELY pink stand. Beautiful work.
Shelley


----------



## Morainy

That stand is spectacular. It gleams!


----------



## t-bore

Very nice job


----------



## pinkjell

thats adorable! Maybe we can get some pics when all the tanks are in it?


----------



## target

Thanks guys. It looks even better in person. I am sure hoolagal will post a pic when she gets the tanks into it.


----------



## petlaur

Great looking stand! Can't wait to see pics with tanks and fish in it.


----------



## Guest

- tank with new sand substrate








- tank on new beeeyooouteeeeeful pink stand 








- 5 gallon red ramshorn snail tank (300+ snails) will go below the 30 gallon








- two 2.5 gallons will go in the bottom two squares in stand ... one currently housing runt the dwarf puffer who was bit by fatty patty and is being treated with melafix ... the other 2.5 will have 2 dwarf frogs in it if this pesky think called work would let up a bit 

i will post another photo when the stand is full, it really looks great, seems super sturdy, and again, Daniel's selection of pink was amazing  teasing only 

i apologize the photos are so large, i have not learned how to resize yet


----------



## target

Your 30 gallon looks good with the sand in it.


----------



## L!$A

Looks good


----------



## CRS Fan

Hello Cheryl.

Nice PINK stand and tank set-up.

I did notice that in your top picture,

]









You have 2 varieties of anubias buried in the sand (front and center on the left side, and back right of the tank). When the anubias rhizome and root mass are buried in the substrate it causes them to rot. I would suggest teathering (loosely tying) the rhizome/root cluster to a rock or tying it to a piece of driftwood using fishing line. These plants are epiphytic in nature and will not grow if buried. Upon closer inspection you also have Windelov and Java Fern in this tank. The same rules apply to these species as well.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Totally agree with Stuart about the Anubias. Have no experience with the Windelov, but with Java Fern, I had no problems in getting it to propagate even in gravel. They're practically unkillable. The Anubias definitely stunted when planted in gravel. If you want substrate plants they are low light and easy, I would suggest crypts. Even with a lousy T8, I grew mounds and mounds of the stuff in plain gravel, with a bit of Excel and random dosing (meaning when I remembered to dose).


----------



## petlaur

Looking very nice indeed!


----------



## Guest

hi Stuart, i have had a hard time getting those anubias to stay buried, i will get some fishing line tomorrow and tie them to the driftwood ... the other anubias the big one on the left side has actually done well and has been planted for almost a year, when i uprooted it with the gravel/sand change it had quite a few roots, should i uproot and tie to something ??? and the java fern too has planted quite well in my old tank anyways, we will see with sand as the substrate i did toss in 50 malaysian trumpet snails to help keep the sand aerated but i should have done that when the puffers were asleep, it is a malaysian trumpet snail cemetery now :O) i will tie the windelov to a rock too as that is another one that will not stay buried ... i appreciate the help, just learning real plants as every other tank has been fake, fake, fake  that can look nice too i guess but i am really into the natural look now and want to get rid of everything plastic ... thanks for taking a close look at my tank and offering suggestions, beware, i have your phone number now and may need to pick your brain a bit 

and 2wheelsx2 - i am ordering crypts, appreciate the suggestion 

i am ordering cryptocoryne crisp. 'Balansae', and hygrophilas too ... those plastic plants are out of there ... the puffers don't like sleeping in fake plants


----------



## 2wheelsx2

tang_daddy is selling crypts, no need to order. 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2342


----------



## Guest

here is the stand all full ... thank you Stuart for the tips on the plants, i have tethered them to rocks now ... i have added three new plants and hopefully more on the way  soon the tank will be plastic free ... but be honest, isn't that middle section screaming for a new tank, bigger perhaps  i mean who wants to look at snails all day  maybe my 15 gallon shrimp tank, i will have to measure ... the bottom little tanks, one is a hospital tank (and i am happy to say the little puffer is getting better, almost no red now at all been treating with melafix but didn't really show significant improvement until the addition of pimafix) and the other will have two dwarf frogs when the filter arrives ... and thanks 2wheelsx2 for the power bar suggestion, i have all the tv and stuff and lights on one and all the filters and heaters on another so when doing tank maintenance i just turn off the whole bar  the hex tank on the left is my white half moon betta whose tank has been in the middle of the floor for months due to lack of space to put him anywhere ... glad i can view him better now


----------



## target

That looks great!! Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Guest

i just measured and my 15 gallon shrimp tank will fit where the snails are which i will move over with the next water change  thanks Daniel, and could you get onto my next project please


----------



## Guest

i moved my cherry shrimp tank to the stand and my shrimps had babies !!! so the top is puffers, then shrimps, then hospital tank, then frog tank, and betta hex tank beside the tv  all plugged in and very enjoyable to view from my sofa


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Quite the bevy of tanks there. It's like a mini fishroom.


----------



## target

Looks great!


----------



## Crazy_NDN

that looks awesome!


----------



## Claudia

Really nice, love the stand and tanks  soo Daniel when is the next project, i think i am gonna have to go and help u out lol


----------



## target

Claudia, it is already started.


----------



## Claudia

target said:


> Claudia, it is already started.


woohooo u r gonna have me there always lol


----------

